# Going to Billy Talent in winnipeg, anyone else going to that tour or concert?



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

going to see billy talent in winnipeg with rise against, anti-flag and moneen. its gonna be a blast. anyone else hitting up that show or anyother shows on the canadian tour?


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

I was gonna go in quebec , but a 50$ punk show , sitting in the mezzanine? Yeah , the mosh pit will be great :confused-smiley-010 

Not my definition of a punk rock show , and I'd go as far as questioning the integrity of anti-flag / rise against (billy talent never was much of a political band). If you're doing it for the cause / for the kids , why do you charge 50$ a ticket ? Hell , the vans warped tour is cheaper .


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Cause?


Billy Talent is in my opinion a great young rack band and there seems to be quite a few promising rock groups emerging from Canada these days. My son will likely see them when they play Toronto.

Mosh pits? Yeah great. I'd be there for about ten seconds before I punched some dumb a$$ in the throat.


I'll take the mezanine thanks.

As for $50, ask people how much they paid for Barbara Streisand. $50 works for me.

Enjoy the show.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Cause?
> 
> 
> Billy Talent is in my opinion a great young rack band and there seems to be quite a few promising rock groups emerging from Canada these days. My son will likely see them when they play Toronto.
> ...


I like these guys too, and their tunes are fun to play. Being in my mid 40's, I'd probably stand out as an old fogie if I actually attended a show.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Scottone said:


> I like these guys too, and their tunes are fun to play. Being in my mid 40's, I'd probably stand out as an old fogie if I actually attended a show.



I'm excited by the writing. It would be a shame if our kids didn't have great young bands like this to rally around.


River Below is a natural hit. Add to that their seemingly boundless energy and I start to understand why rock and roll is to a large extent, a young man's game.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey , don't get all angry at me...I'm just saying that sitting during a punk rock show is less fun than being in the pit / crowdsurfing , and that even though the show will be sold out at 50$ a ticket , antiflag and rise against are pretty quick on bashing capitalism and the such . 

And I wasn't saying that billy talent wasn't good , I was just saying they didn't have the " holier than thou " attitude of rise against and anti-flag. Yeah , they rock pretty hard , and it's great to have canadian bands getting some recognition . Protest the hero is great too .


----------

